
Your Parse back end was always a bad idea - tensiuyan
http://jamesonquave.com/blog/your-parse-backend-was-always-a-bad-idea/
======
rolodato
> I know this sounds hard, but it really isn’t that difficult to use Ruby on
> Rails or NodeJS to produce a simple API to power your mobile apps.

This trivializes all the hard work that goes into making a backend scalable,
secure and reliable in an acceptable timeframe. You could also argue that
using your own hardware instead of someone else's (cloud) "isn't really that
difficult". It's just a few servers, right?

If you feel "betrayed" because of Parse's shutdown, then you didn't analyze
your risks properly. Suppliers and providers come and go in every industry,
and IT is no exception. Using someone else's things is just a tradeoff and a
business decision.

------
PhilWright
I wonder if they gave the original founders a chance to demerge the Parse
company so they could go it alone again and continue with their product.

~~~
azevedomarti
Exactly. It is actually sad to see Parse shutting down. I have built a few
apps with Parse and they have been working well. It's true that we shouldn't
rely too much on 3rd party service provider but we shouldn't ignore the bright
side too.

